# e90 pricing in germany



## Raskov82 (Oct 24, 2004)

i saw this today on http://bimmer.roadfly.org. Does anyone know if it's real and official? I can't find it on http://www.bmw.de. According to the press release, prices include 16% VAT.

*in german:*

"Die Preise der neuen BMW 3er Limousine. 
15.12.2004

München. Nun stehen sie fest, die Preise der neuen BMW 3er Limousine für den deutschen Markt. Die Preisstaffelung beginnt mit dem Vierzylinder-Einstiegsmodell BMW 318i bei 25.300,- Euro (inkl. 16 Prozent MwSt). Die Preise im Einzelnen:

BMW 318i 25.300,- Euro
BMW 320i 27.100,- Euro
BMW 325i 31.900,- Euro
BMW 330i 35.900,- Euro
BMW 320d 29.650,- Euro (alle Preise inkl. MwSt.)

Die Markteinführung in Deutschland der BMW 3er Limousine findet am 5. März 2005 statt."

*roughly translated:*

"the prices of the new BMW 3-series sedan. 
12/15/2004

Munich. Now the prices for the new BMW 3-series German-market sedan are certain. Pricing begins with the four-cylinder BMW 318i entry-model at 25 300 euro (includes 16 percent VAT). Detailed pricing:

BMW 318i 25 300 euro 
BMW 320i 27 100 euro 
BMW 325i 31 900 euro 
BMW 330i 35 900 euro 
BMW 320d 29 650 euro (all prices include VAT.)

The introduction of the BMW 3-series sedan in the German market takes place on March 5, 2005."

*for comparison:*

I found the current European prices on http://www.bmw.de. These also include VAT.

BMW 318i 25 940 euro
BMW 320i 29 800 euro
BMW 325i 31 800 euro
BMW 330i 35 500 euro
BMW 320d 28 200 euro

so if this is correct, and it translates to usa pricing, then we should expect to see a small price hike. nothing terribly surprising.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, those are the official prices, came in the press today.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Some standard options for the german market :

Tire pressure control
CD-Radio
Aux-in
armrest
6 speed manual
OBC


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Some standard options for the german market :
> 
> Tire pressure control
> CD-Radio
> ...


I've been saying all along that any price increase would be minimal at all. BMW can't afford to increase the base price of the 325i much from where it is now, and they also don't have much more room with the 330i before they price themselves out of the market. What will likely happen, though, is that some now-standard features will be removed and bundled with other options (wood trim, auto headlights and rain sensor will probably be bundled with Premium Pack again, for example).


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> standard options


  :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> :eeps:


I meant equipment, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

You guys are forgetting one thing:

The issue revolving around big price increases is due to a low dollar.
BMW has no reason to drastically raise prices anywhere in Europe because there will be no need to later translate Euros into dollars at any point from the assembly line to the consumer. 

That is NOT the case for a U.S. bound automobile. I'm not saying we'll see a 7 or 8 percent hike here, but I wouldn't use the Euro-pricing as any "barometer" for U.S. pricing.

R.R.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

RichReg said:


> You guys are forgetting one thing:
> 
> The issue revolving around big price increases is due to a low dollar.
> BMW has no reason to drastically raise prices anywhere in Europe because there will be no need to later translate Euros into dollars at any point from the assembly line to the consumer.
> ...


Yes, exactly - still holding my breath on US prices. OBC being standard is nice for 325 buyers though.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

RichReg said:


> You guys are forgetting one thing:
> 
> The issue revolving around big price increases is due to a low dollar.
> BMW has no reason to drastically raise prices anywhere in Europe because there will be no need to later translate Euros into dollars at any point from the assembly line to the consumer.
> ...


But BMW is one big company and they don't care where they make their profits, in Europe or the US. They probably raised prices in Europe more than they would have liked due to the currency issues with the dollar. IMO, they will charge what the market will bear and I don't expect huge increases in the US just because of currency fluctuations.


----------



## Alstoy (Nov 11, 2004)

*Hedging*



PhilH said:


> But BMW is one big company and they don't care where they make their profits, in Europe or the US. They probably raised prices in Europe more than they would have liked due to the currency issues with the dollar. IMO, they will charge what the market will bear and I don't expect huge increases in the US just because of currency fluctuations.


BMW hedges quite well. I for one, don't anticipate an exchange rate related increase in the prices.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

PhilH said:


> But BMW is one big company and they don't care where they make their profits, in Europe or the US. They probably raised prices in Europe more than they would have liked due to the currency issues with the dollar. IMO, they will charge what the market will bear and I don't expect huge increases in the US just because of currency fluctuations.


That's a good point too. I tend to think US prices will not go up much this year, so the E90 gets off to a good start. Maybe in the future if the dollar keeps declining. Doesn't BMW's hedging run out in 2005?


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

PhilH;

I'm not sure I understand your point. BMW may not care about where they make their profits, but they DO care when they make less of one. BMW sustains reduced profits in the U.S. (their largest market) for every cent that the dollar drops against the Euro. Granted, hedging may help a bit, but that's only at the beginning. Hedging, like any other form of investing, costs money and the price to do this has been rising along with the Euro. Whether or not the entire and/or a portion of a price increase in the E90 is due to currency fluctuation, we'll never know, but if re-designed models are any indication, I wouldn't expect only a "few hundred dollars" increase in base price.

I'm willing to bet that they take a little pressure off of the full 3 Series price increase (when the E90 comes out) by raising prices for probably all or most models on January 1st.

R.R.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

It's funny how quickly we forget what is going on here.

Didn't the 3 series have price increase for 2004? For 2005, BMW made the Sunroof Standard on the 325 and 330. This increased the cost about 1,000 to the base price. I'd be willing to bet that in the 2005, sunroof will no longer be standard. However the price will remain the same or "go up just slightly" as someone put it. Hence when comparing apples to apples the E90 chould be about $1,500 more than the base price for a 2004 model. Additionally, like someone else posted there will probably be more items that are currently standard returning to the options list. BMW is using the 2005 E46 model year as it's price increase for the 2006 E90. Simply put, BMW has a hell of a marketing department. 

I can just see car and driver writing this:

"It's amazing how BMW added so much to this already great car and somehow managed to only increase the cost of the car by $500. Imagine 30 more HP for $500. This car has turned into a real bargain"

or

"BMW has revamped this car at base MSRP $500 less than the outgoing model" What they will fail to tell you is that sunroof is now back on the options list.

Just my 2 cents on this one.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

kevjandon:

 Agreed with some of your points, but I don't think they'll take away the moonroof. On the contrary, that is something that helps them to justify the price increase. It may cost them more in parts, but they won't waste any production time building cars without one. The last year of the E39 had the moonroof standard, but that was not taken away when the E60 was introduced. 

As for the rest, yeah, your right....they have been raising prices all along;;particularly since the Euro started to increase above one U.S. dollar back in 2002. Don't get me wrong, I still think we'll see at least a 3 percent increase in the 330 & maybe 4 percent in the 325, but BMW will probably raise U.S. prices across the board on January 1st.

R.R.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

IIRC, when BMW raised their prices 1/1/04, by this time last year (mid-December, 2003) we had known about it for a week or two already. I know this because I started the price negotiations for my ED 545 at this time last year, and all of the prices quoted to me included the 1.2% increase.

Seems to me that if we haven't heard anything yet, going into the Christmas/New Years week, that they might not raise prices on the rest of the model lineup on 1/1/05.

-MrB


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

Hey Mr. Belk!

I think you are right.

Although I know that we shouldn't use European pricing as a "barometer", its seems like BMW has just announced that there next price increase will be effective on March 1st 2005.... (O.K., so I was off by 60 days).

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=49304

This probably means that if there is only one U.S. price increase in the first quarter of '05, it will be on the high side since the model year will also change to 2006.

R.R.


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

But it might not be an "across the board" increase like the 1/1/04 one was. The 6cyl. 5er's will get a bump with the new motors (but maybe not the 545), and they'll set the pricing for the E90, but it's not a guarantee that they'll raise the price on the rest of the lineup. I mean, the MY06 model year doesn't start in March for the X3, right?

-MrB


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I thought we read a $37,000 figure for the US '06 330? 

I think the 2006 Lexus IS350 w/ possibly 300 hp will be tough competition if it's significantly cheaper than a 330. Less boy-racer styling inside & out, and a thoroughly modern, efficient direction injection engine will make it a much better competitor than the outgoing IS300.


----------



## RichReg (May 7, 2003)

mrbelk said:


> But it might not be an "across the board" increase like the 1/1/04 one was. The 6cyl. 5er's will get a bump with the new motors (but maybe not the 545), and they'll set the pricing for the E90, but it's not a guarantee that they'll raise the price on the rest of the lineup. I mean, the MY06 model year doesn't start in March for the X3, right?
> 
> -MrB


  Agreed....its possible that BMW may only raise prices on those models that receive the new 6 cylinder engines, and leave other models alone. They will probably raise prices for the others later on when they also become '06 models.

Bottom line: Although we don't know how much, there will probably be at least one more increase before the new engines surface.



> I thought we read a $37,000 figure for the US '06 330?


Dawg90, I'm not sure where you heard about this price for the new 330? Is that supposed to be the '06 base price?

R.R.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

RichReg said:


> Dawg90, I'm not sure where you heard about this price for the new 330? Is that supposed to be the '06 base price?
> 
> R.R.


I read it several places, like Autoweek etc - when they first showed the brochure of the 330. They said "starting at $37,000". Dunno if that includes destination.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

When is the E90 wagon coming out? :dunno:


----------



## tron1043 (Jan 5, 2005)

New life to this thread here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83296


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

*Pricing in Great Britain*

Just noticed a reference to the bmwgreatbritain wsite and the fact that you now can "build" and price an e90. Checked it out and it is true. Of note, the e90 pricing is less (at least the way I read it) then the previous e46 (they list both pricings). "E90 SE 330i Saloon is 27,700" (pounds?) and the e46 330i is listed at 28250 (pounds?) What does this mean for U.S. pricing? and what do these pricings equate to in U.S. dollars? BTW, Same range difference for the 325i's with the e90 being less. Could it be less options are available on the e90. Also noted no charge for leather in Great Britain. Check it out @ www.bmw.co.uk


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

psychrunner said:


> Just noticed a reference to the bmwgreatbritain wsite and the fact that you now can "build" and price an e90. Checked it out and it is true. Of note, the e90 pricing is less (at least the way I read it) then the previous e46 (they list both pricings). "E90 SE 330i Saloon is 27,700" (pounds?) and the e46 330i is listed at 28250 (pounds?) What does this mean for U.S. pricing? and what do these pricings equate to in U.S. dollars?


www.xe.com?

Either way, you don't want to think about it. It's not a problem, since we don't earn dollars - and with leather being a no-cost option it means that a modestly equipped E90 330i is now considerably less than the outgoing car. Which is very good.


----------



## psychrunner (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks Andy,
But I do earn dollars (I'm in Usa). Is it true that in Great Britain the new e90 is actually less than the outgoing e46? Could be a good sign for us here is U.S.
Thanks
RAR


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

psychrunner said:


> Thanks Andy,
> But I do earn dollars (I'm in Usa).


Sure - but the thread had taken a turn to discuss the UK prices of the new E90. (Which, when expressed in US dollars, are not indicative of actual retail prices local to the US.)

Some cars are much more expensive (320i/318i, for example - don't be fooled by the badging, both cars are two-litre four-cylinders). Some are not, but this probably reflects the fact that they were overpriced to begin with (certainly in the case of some variants of the biggest seller, the 320d, which were very poor value for money).

The 325i is £30 more expensive, and the 330i £200 more expensive. If the 330i comes with leather as a no-cost option, that makes it £1,000 *cheaper* than the outgoing 330i, which came only with cloth as standard.

Oddly, BMW GB has pulled these new items from its site in the last 24 hours. The configurator also shows the regular 3 series (I would not expect this to change to the E90 until it is available anyway). It looks like there may be some changes to spec and/or price before the car hits the streets in May.


----------

